# Cancelling the Tenancy Contract



## coolsij (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi All,
Seeking advice on this topic:-

Our rent contract is getting over by 30th April. We were making payments every quarter. There was a letter sent requesting to intimate if we want to continue or vacate. We simply signed without intimating if we want to continue or vacate.
Now two weeks back we decided not to continue as we are not able to cope up with the current expenses. Now in the tenancy contract, there is something written in Arabic and it says if we are discontinuing we are supposed to inform 2 months before or else pay for 2 months rent and leave.
When explained the situation the consultant said that he will ask the owner. He got back to us and said owner is agreeing in 1 month rent.
We do not want to pay even this 1 month rent.
Is it mandatory?
The consultant is saying till the time you won't pay the owner won't sign the NOC.
We want to cut the SEWA and all muncipality things before we move out.
Please help with suggestion.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

well according to the rental laws, any changes to the rental contract is supposed to be given 90 days in advance of contract expiry. Because this hasn't happened, your landlord is fully entitled to ask for two months rent as a penalty, which is standard. Maybe you could offer to find a new tenant to take over your contract?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

1 month penalty instead of 2 required by law seems reasonable to me


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I noticed he said SEWA - so this is in Sharjah?

If so, their rental laws are different. Having said that, I do generally agree with the above posters. I would imagine you are required to inform the landlord if you don't care to renew the tenancy. This allows him/her to look for another tenant before you leave. 

Is there no clause in your tenancy contract specifying notification period for both tenant and landlord?


----------



## qtcher (Apr 23, 2018)

just want to know, what happened? Did you pay the penalty? Same happened to me. Until now.. im not receiving the NOC and asking me to pay another 1 month.


----------

